# Jambo VS PCC



## countryrocker212 (Sep 18, 2010)

I plan on upgrading to a serious smoker next year and already looking. I'm thinkin either a jambo backyard or the peoria custom cooker backyard model. Has anyone cooked on or seen ither of these? What make's a jambo such a special pit other than insulated firebox which can is an option on the pcc. I plan on doing normal cooks for 10 people and trying a competition or 2 next year. I would like the pit on a trailer depending on price or I may do that later on. Also the Jambo is 7 gauge and the pcc is 1/4 inch. Would that 1/16th of an inch make a difference especialy dealing with Illinois winters. Thanks for the help


----------

